# Anyone see this article about Cancun crime?



## m61376 (May 26, 2009)

Look at this
talking about Danger in Cancun.

It really makes you think twice. I've heard some other crazy stories like this before, but this is a bit chilling.


----------



## Karen G (May 26, 2009)

Yikes!  That is scary.


----------



## Blue Skies (May 26, 2009)

Interesting, thanks for posting the link.  I wonder which shopping area they were at?  The article doesn't say.


----------



## hvacrsteve (May 26, 2009)

*I would say area around the old mall*

When we were there in February, we were offered drugs multiple times and
some of the shop owners were very upset we wouldn't even look in their shops.  Needless to say we did not go to that area again.
We were also pulled over by police for no reason and hit up for money.
We didn't bulge, although I don't really suggest that.
They finally let us go after they figured they would need to take us jail!
The Cancun region is not that safe once you venture outside the confines of your hotel and resorts.
We were considering purchasing a place their but have since changed our minds after our latest trip.
We have been there a total of about 11 times.


----------



## m61376 (May 28, 2009)

Where is the area around the old mall?

I too have heard about police demanding bribes and even police pullovers and thefts. The resort area is wonderful, but I do wonder where it is safe to travel, esp. with all the recent press.


----------



## pgrrider (May 28, 2009)

Since Cancun was designed as a tourist destination by FONATOR, which is part of the Mexican govt, over 30 years ago, many things have changed.  

It was a sleepy little fishing village of about 1,500 people and now is close to 1 million permanent residents..!!

It is a big city and like any big city, it is going to have crime and as tourists venture into parts of the city where many tourists do not go..they will be faced with the same crime problems as in any big American city.  Anything can happen,no matter who you are...so BEWARE...!!

After all..we all look like tourists!


----------



## hvacrsteve (May 28, 2009)

pgrrider said:


> Since Cancun was designed as a tourist destination by FONATOR, which is part of the Mexican govt, over 30 years ago, many things have changed.
> 
> It was a sleepy little fishing village of about 1,500 people and now is close to 1 million permanent residents..!!
> 
> ...



This is so true, we live in the DC area and there are parts of DC you do not want to go! Same with NYC, Cancun etc.

If you go to Cancun, only go to the newer malls on the hotel strip area.
Stay away from the central turnaround mall, it really went down hill after Wilma hit there, it never relly recovered. (wilma was a hurricane)
Also Playa Del Carmen is very nice and on 5th Ave. there it feels farly safe,
just don't venture out of the tourist areas too much.
I would still go back, just with my eyes open, I personally would stay in Playa Del Carmen and I probably would not rent another car there.
It is not a good feeling when you have two policemen holding machine guns and asking you for a tip! Propina they call it!
At least in the US I know my rights, in Mexico you do not have the same rights!


----------



## ml855 (May 28, 2009)

Last time we visited Cancun (about 5 years ago), we shopped at WalMart and took a bus back and forth from the tourist area.  We felt safe doing our shopping and walking back to the bus stop, had no problems.  We have another exchange into one of the Royals for summer, 2010, what is the area around WalMart like now, is it safe or do we have to be extra careful walking around this area as well.  Is there a food store in the hotel district to do food shopping at instead of going to WalMart.

thanks


----------



## pgnewarkboy (May 29, 2009)

This is very sad news.  I think Mexico is a beautiful place and have been to cancun and PV.   Although, american cities can be dangerous the police are not corrupt.  The police corruption in Mexico is (for me) a game changer.  I can deal with ordinary criminals for the most part by avoiding the "bad" parts of any town.  You are not safe anywhere when there is pervasive police corruption.  You cannot beat the police in a system as allegedly corrupt as Mexico.

Jesse Venture (former governor and famous wrestler) now lives in rural Mexico as his home base.  He loves mexico but has been shaken down by the "federales" several times.  

What a pity!  An economy that is far worse than ours even will sink further because of all this bad and apparently deserved publicity.


----------



## Jameson18 (May 29, 2009)

*hmmm... something doesn't add up....*

I read this two or three times and I am sorry, but something doesn't add up. We have been to Cancun many times, and our favorite places are right downtown in the older sections and the older markets. Yes I have had some experiences where we ventured into areas that I know we should avoid, but nothing happened. I have never been approached by anyone to buy drugs or anything illegal, well unless you consider Cigars as illegal. One time my wife and I found ourseleves in a back alley where there are a few stores and the merchant tried very hard to sell me some Cigras. Although I was interested, I decided not to buy anything just to avoid having to take my wallet out and show some money. Pure precaution from years of travel. After several attempts and the price declining to almost nothing, I was concerned that he was becoming irritated and considering there were no other people in the area, we walked away, slowly, smiling and apologizing about not being interested. Nothing happened. 
Now, I am not saying that the people told a lie, or that this did not happen, but i am curious whehther there was anything left out of the story. I found the write up by the reporter very poor and lacked so much in the description of the events that it left me wondering, what else happened. Why 6000 or 7000 dollars, sounds like an odd number, if a crook is going to ask you for money, would it not be an easy, round number like 5000 or 10000. It also sounded real interesting how the money made it back so quickly and where was the husband at the time. If a bunch of people attacked you with hammers and whatever, would you not be bleeding or look a little battered. What about the resort where they stayed, didn't anyone notice and didn't the resort management try to help. Something does not add up. 
Having said that, i do suggest people need to be smart when dealing with anyone while on travel, specially in a depressed area and leading on some merchants on is not always smart. If you've ever been to New York, you probably have many stories with merchants you can tell about their patience and attitude.  Anyway, I hope they are both ok.


----------



## calberry (May 29, 2009)

*Mine, mine, mine...*

So far in our strolling around (at the Royal Sands as I type), we have just felt a little like Nemo, with all the sales people being the seagulls...mine, mine, mine.  There are so many vendors, and so few tourists, we have actually avoided shopping.  Too bad they don't sell 'vendor spray' that could be used like mosquito repellent.

Steve


----------



## Kenrabs (May 29, 2009)

Jameson18 said:


> I read this two or three times and I am sorry, but something doesn't add up. We have been to Cancun many times, and our favorite places are right downtown in the older sections and the older markets. Yes I have had some experiences where we ventured into areas that I know we should avoid, but nothing happened. I have never been approached by anyone to buy drugs or anything illegal, well unless you consider Cigars as illegal. One time my wife and I found ourseleves in a back alley where there are a few stores and the merchant tried very hard to sell me some Cigras. Although I was interested, I decided not to buy anything just to avoid having to take my wallet out and show some money. Pure precaution from years of travel. After several attempts and the price declining to almost nothing, I was concerned that he was becoming irritated and considering there were no other people in the area, we walked away, slowly, smiling and apologizing about not being interested. Nothing happened.
> Now, I am not saying that the people told a lie, or that this did not happen, but i am curious whehther there was anything left out of the story. I found the write up by the reporter very poor and lacked so much in the description of the events that it left me wondering, what else happened. Why 6000 or 7000 dollars, sounds like an odd number, if a crook is going to ask you for money, would it not be an easy, round number like 5000 or 10000. It also sounded real interesting how the money made it back so quickly and where was the husband at the time. If a bunch of people attacked you with hammers and whatever, would you not be bleeding or look a little battered. What about the resort where they stayed, didn't anyone notice and didn't the resort management try to help. Something does not add up.
> Having said that, i do suggest people need to be smart when dealing with anyone while on travel, specially in a depressed area and leading on some merchants on is not always smart. If you've ever been to New York, you probably have many stories with merchants you can tell about their patience and attitude.  Anyway, I hope they are both ok.



I also feel there is a lot being left out or embelished in that story. It just doesn't read right kind of like an overblown negative review for a hotel at tripadvisor.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 29, 2009)

Kenrabs said:


> I also feel there is a lot being left out or embelished in that story. It just doesn't read right kind of like an overblown negative review for a hotel at tripadvisor.



A bit like the story someone posted (not at TUG) warning about the hazards of driving the Baja Highway.  The person was driving alone and just happened to see out of the corner of his eye someone standing behind a tree dialing numbers on a cell phone.  He didn't explain how he was able to pay that much attention to someone in a glance from the corner of his eye when he previously mentioned that the road was so bad that you couldn't take your eyes off the road for even a minute. 

But there he is, careening between potholes and avoiding debris and ganado, and he sees the guy behind a tree making a phone call.  For some reason he thinks it's unusual for someone to stand in the shade of a tree and use a cell phone in Baja.

Continuing the story, in about five or then minutes a pickup trick comes flying up the road behind him (the same potholed, debris filled road), filled with Mexicans in the cab and the bed, one of whom the guy recognizes as cell phone man.  They're brandishing knives, machetes, guns, and looking very threatening.  He decides he has no choice but to hightail it out as best he can.

But they're gaining on him.  They're almost on him.  What to do??  He's trapped. Until he sees a can of Coke on the seat beside him.  He heaves the can out of the window, it just happens to hit the windshield of the truck.  The windshield shatters into pieces - I guess hwe're supposed to believe that auto safety glass hasn't yet made it to Mexico - the driver loses control of the truck and the truck and occupants fly off into the ditch along the road.

Saved by a can of Coke.  I guess the lesson is don't drive in Mexico without a six-pack of Coke in the seat beside you.

******

It was interesting how many people took that tale at face value and didn't see any of the obvious absurdities.


----------



## pgnewarkboy (May 29, 2009)

And the story was made up .....because?  I can't tell you the story is true or not but I can say from my reading that police corruption is supposedly a  major problem all over Mexico.


----------



## hvacrsteve (May 29, 2009)

*This General was killed the day before we left!*

http://www.reuters.com/article/latestCrisis/idUSN09540972

Read this article, the Chief of Police arrested!
The General was killed the day before we left, I did not know what happened
while we were their, but I knew it was something fairly big.
We were passed on the way back from Playa Del Carmen to Cancun 
by more than 100 Federal Police on their way to Cancun.
I know this is fact and what happened to us is a fact.
The drug lords have the same interests in keeping tourists coming as 
does everyone else in Mexico, the money!
Only problem is , the fewer people that go, the more likely they are to see the bad side of Cancun etc.
This last time we went was by far the slowest tourist and we saw many more
bad things than ever before.
We did venture out a little more on our own so that was also a factor.
But I was definitely frieghtened by the corrupt policia!
After I got back and researched a little more it bothered me even more.
If you go to Cancun, go for the hotels and only take excursions with good providers and you will be fine for the most part.


----------



## mummum6 (May 29, 2009)

*Cancun Crime Story*

I am just shocked and can hardly believe this tale.  I have been going to Cancun for over 25 years as a single woman.  I love the Downtown and was there several times this year, March/April.

We shopped in the Market on Tulum (not Market 28) this year without any problem.  I have found the merchants and the locals helpful and pleasant.
One local stopped to help us with an ATM machine which would not work with our US cards.

I have NEVER experienced any problem and have always felt safe walking the streets of Downtown after dinner in one of the great resturants.

I agree that Centro is looking a little shabby and I would not be there say after 9pm but this story is so unlike my experiences.


----------



## jbuzzy11 (May 29, 2009)

sad to say those shops are now bad news, we have learned to stay away from them, we go to the malls the hotels and some tours. before I had my 2 kids my wife and I would go all over cancun for Dinner and shopping but I guess you get a little smarter as you get older and you find out that you have a visitors target on your back. I have been pulled over 4x in the past 10 years and it cost me $10 almost each time, I keep a $10 bill in my pocket for the special occasion when I run into Ponch on his bike, if he saw me pull $10 out of a wad of cash im sure it would cost me even more.  its sad...


----------



## Kenrabs (May 29, 2009)

I agree there is police corruption, but  that story sounds more like a Grimm fairytale when you read it. I remember the Baja drive story LOL.


----------



## nana7 (May 29, 2009)

the story about the  General being killed in Feb. in cancun is TRUE.  We where there also.  We watched the navy ships docked out of cancun and the coming and going.  Right after the 'caught' the killers, the ships where gone.
This is the first time in 31 years that we stayed closer to the Royal Resorts and  did not do much venturing out.   That was the advise we recieved
from the bar tenders and waiters.  we saw truck loads of policia with guns
on the back of the trucks.    Felt very safe at the hotel.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 29, 2009)

nana7 said:


> the story about the  General being killed in Feb. in cancun is TRUE.  We where there also.  We watched the navy ships docked out of cancun and the coming and going.  Right after the 'caught' the killers, the ships where gone.
> This is the first time in 31 years that we stayed closer to the Royal Resorts and  did not do much venturing out.   That was the advise we recieved
> from the bar tenders and waiters.  we saw truck loads of policia with guns
> on the back of the trucks.    Felt very safe at the hotel.


When I travel outside the US (including Mexico) I always make a point of reading the major national newspapers to get a better sense of how the situations and incidents are perceived inside the country as compared with how they are portrayed inside the US.

Needless to say, the perspectives in the Mexican press about situations in their country differs greatly from the impressions generated by US reporting.  Similarly, when traveling to Canada, when I read the Canadian newspapers I see a perspective on both international and US affairs that I do not pick up just reading US reporting.

It behooves us to always remember that our perceptions and attitudes about situations and events are greatly shaped by the context within which we have been *trained *to view those events. And until we have examined other perspectives we really have no basis to know whether our perspectives are more or less accurate or on target than other perspectives.


----------



## pammex (May 30, 2009)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> When I travel outside the US (including Mexico) I always make a point of reading the major national newspapers to get a better sense of how the situations and incidents are perceived inside the country as compared with how they are portrayed inside the US.
> 
> Needless to say, the perspectives in the Mexican press about situations in their country differs greatly from the impressions generated by US reporting.  Similarly, when traveling to Canada, when I read the Canadian newspapers I see a perspective on both international and US affairs that I do not pick up just reading US reporting.
> 
> It behooves us to always remember that our perceptions and attitudes about situations and events are greatly shaped by the context within which we have been *trained *to view those events. And until we have examined other perspectives we really have no basis to know whether our perspectives are more or less accurate or on target than other perspectives.



This story is quite sad....but yet I too feel something is just not right in the telling of it.  

Yes, there is corruption in Mexico......yes there is crime in Cancun, yes there is also drug cartel issues.  No you do not have the same rights as in the US, you are in another country.  The police corruption does not usually fall within the federales.........local police, state, etc., looking for a mordida or bribe or propina but usually not in federales, for that matter to offer a propina, bribe, mordida to a federale is a crime, punishable by jail.  

quote<<we saw truck loads of policia with guns
on the back of the trucks. Felt very safe at the hotel.>>>>

Tourists should heed words above along with post at beginning of my post by another poster.....perception in another country is a big issue......yes we do see a much higher police presence and military presence throughout Mexico of late, this is a good thing......it is for our protection and to fight the drug cartel wars etc.......

Tourists should also be aware of their surroundings, stay on the tourist track etc. and well if you look for trouble in a big city , no matter where you will find it, so do not look.  I have always advised against driving in Mexico unless you can speak spanish are very familiar with the laws and ways of the country etc. etc....

I cannot speak for Cancun since I have only been there once but I can speak for many other parts of Mexico on the Pacific Coast or even in my parts..ie Guadalajara 2nd largest city in Mexico.  I have not had a problem in any of these areas......yes I have been stopped while driving with the intent being a mordida, but I have not as yet paid one....

Anyway I wish you all better and safer vacations in Mexico than this post has shown....I am also sorry for the ill fortune that occurred...so very sad....


----------



## pgnewarkboy (May 30, 2009)

pammex said:


> This story is quite sad....but yet I too feel something is just not right in the telling of it.
> 
> I have not had a problem in any of these areas......yes I have been stopped while driving with the intent being a mordida, but I have not as yet paid one....
> 
> Anyway I wish you all better and safer vacations in Mexico than this post has shown....I am also sorry for the ill fortune that occurred...so very sad....




I believe this is a tragic situation in so many ways.  Yes, there is a perception problem.  I just don't know what the problem is.  Does the U.S media over hype the situation in Mexico?  Maybe.  Does Mexico under report what is going on?  Maybe.   My perception is based on my reality which is that I am a casual traveller looking for great experiences and minimal hassle.  I am not afraid to travel to place with high crime rates.  I grew up in one and know how to manage the risks.  I cannot manage the risk of being stopped by the police "with the intent of being a mordida".   Whether I would end up paying or not is inconsequential to me.  What matters to me is that once I am stopped by law enforcement that is corrupt anything at all can happen to me and my family.  They have guns and badges and I have no protection at all.  I will not accept that kind of risk for casual travel.


----------



## KarenLK (May 30, 2009)

In the midst of all the "talk" when I was in PV and Cancun for 9 weeks....one family, who I have met over the years, told a lot of tall tales. We were told that poor La Isla mall, nearly half the stores were closed. What?? When we went there one night for dinner, there was no hint of that. And the police in droves, well, that is pretty common during high tourist season....you see them in the backs of pickups, patrolling. This same family told us the federales had taken over for the local police, as they had all been fired. What???  Not true, either.


----------



## Jameson18 (May 30, 2009)

I would love to get the full story of what really happened in that store that led to the confrontation with these people. Let's face it, when you travel to a foreign country and your head is full of news that describe the area as lawless and people are crooked and the police is corrupt etc... any situation you find yourslef in will be overblown and will make you act, well, stupid. 

I loved the story about the guy who believed he was being followed by someone using a cell phone and used a coke can to thwart the inevitable attack by a truck full of locals carrying guns, knives and machetes...

I think you can probably tell many stories about feeling uncomfortable during your travels, the fact is many places we visit, sepcially in the Caribbean are not exactly like your own backyard. Laws are different, people are different and as a tourist, you represent a class of people that most folks find enviable and therefore you become a possible target. Many people go to Cancun for the beaches, the sun and warmth. But, after a couple of days they get bored and venture into areas they never planned on visiting and don't really know much about the area, then in rare cases, they get in trouble. Many posts recommend you stay in the hotels and the tourist markets which I think is the best recommendation. If you're not an experienced traveler and you're not in Canacun to visit old markets to buy trinkets and mix with the local people, then stay away from these areas and save yourself and your holiday from anything unexpetced. If on the other hand you are really interested in seeing the real people of Cancun and Mexico, then do some homework before you go, get some advise, and in the first few visits, join tours. Personally, I think many toursits in their attempt to save money, venture into areas where, they think things are cheaper, but that's usually because you are now in a more depressed location and better be a little more careful. Cancun is a great example of where people think that anywhere they go they should be able to behave just as they would back in the resorts area. I'm sure you've seen it, on the buses, downtown and in shops where they have no idea what to expect. Can't always blame the locals for our lack of education. Take care and you'll have a great time in Cancun, I just hope they do something about the beaches to stop the erosion, I am looking forward to our next trip.


----------



## pammex (May 30, 2009)

Mexico is not for everyone.....I have yet to have a bad experience with police or such in a tourist area though.  

I am here, well pretty much full time in Mexico and when in tourist areas feel very safe...I also feel safe in my familiar surroundings.  A mordida is what is called a bite, to get a little extra money...yes it is corrupt but it is just for extra dinero, not to harm you etc.  Is it right no.  Does it usually happen on the streets no, unless you are out and about where you should not be at hours you should not be out.....or possibly if you are driving.

I think Jameson18 can a great post along with KarenLK....

I look forward to all my travels in mexico....oh the beaches erosion on the East coast, very sad.....seems they keep trying to replace the sand yet it just erodes away again....


----------



## hvacrsteve (May 31, 2009)

KarenLK said:


> In the midst of all the "talk" when I was in PV and Cancun for 9 weeks....one family, who I have met over the years, told a lot of tall tales. We were told that poor La Isla mall, nearly half the stores were closed. What?? When we went there one night for dinner, there was no hint of that. And the police in droves, well, that is pretty common during high tourist season....you see them in the backs of pickups, patrolling. This same family told us the federales had taken over for the local police, as they had all been fired. What???  Not true, either.



First off, I guess you didn't go upstairs, the entire upstairs is now empty, several of the other malls are 50% to 90% empty.
La Isla still has kept a good appearance, others are not so lucky.
Yes the Federals did take over the local police for awhile, who do you think arrested the local Chief of Police? Darth Vador?
Anyone can keep their head in the sand and eyes closed, but for those of who don't and at least inform others of what is really going on in Cancun, you should be thankful.
My wife and I are very adventureous and my wife speaks fluent spanish as well.
We visit all over Cancun, old section, new section, where the locals hang out etc.  I do not fear for my life there, but at the same time I realize there is a high degree of danger that no one really talks about, it is paradise after all.
It is also one of our favorite places to go.
The more pressure that is put on the Mexican government to keep the place clean of police on the take etc. the better it is for all of us.
Few people report what happens in Mexico and other places when they travel.
I am not afraid to tell what happened myself, it is good for the entire system to expose the issues.
If you want to doubt what happened there, I say put your money where your mouth is.  Reporters often miss details or have to cut their story short. I have been a part of that as well.  I was in a building collapse where several of my co workers were killed, the stories that got printed were missing a lot of facts and details.  The overall story was true, but the facts of the story were not accurate, still it did happen.


----------

